

Periodic Table Of States - tebeka
http://table.minutephysics.com/#state

======
tobiasSoftware
It took me a minute but I figured out the YouTube video is part of it, if you
click on an element, you get a YouTube video of people showing the element in
glass tubes and such. Awesome idea, absolutely horrid execution. On the left,
between the top bar, the state of matter key, and the YouTube video, there is
hardly any room to see the periodic table.

------
thehme
Is it just me or is everyone experiencing that the YouTube video is totally in
the way of allowing one to look at this site? I can't even close the video
window ("how to destroy a magnet") to actually learn what this post is all
about.

~~~
shardling
Hitting the thing that looks like a play button actually toggles the video
visibility.

------
Falling3
Very cool... but where is pressure? I don't see even a mention of what
pressure is being used.

~~~
solox3
Based on the state transition temperature of Al, the table displays data at 1
atm.

\---

What I _don 't_ get is how Carbon has a liquid state in that table. At 1 atm,
solid carbon (not CO2) sublimates into its gaseous phase just below 4 kK.

~~~
kephra
It also looks to me, as if At, Bk, Cf, Es, Fm, Md, No and Lr are display buggy
at high temperatures. The low right window shows them right as going from
solid to gas without a liquid state, but the big period table shows them
liquid at 6000K.

------
hrasyid
Wow, didn't know magnetism also varies with temperature. Any simple
explanation why?

~~~
kcorbitt
From what I remember of my rusty high school chemistry magnetism requires a
certain relatively stable configuration of the valence electrons. I'm guessing
that as temperature increases it's impossible for the atoms (or even just the
electrons) to maintain that configuration because of the increased energy. The
electrons might even get excited enough to jump to entirely different
orbitals, but I'm not sure if it works that way.

~~~
shardling
In general, magnetism requires the material to be ordered, and heating an
object up involves adding lots of random motion to the system.

> The electrons might even get excited enough to jump to entirely different
> orbitals

That's what causes hot objects to glow, basically -- the electrons get pushed
to higher orbitals, and then fall back down again, emitting light.

------
biggerwinky
Good luck using this on a smartphone.

